# classical music that is sinister, you dont lisen often but there great?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Lutoslawski '' funeral song'' is a most, if you like your classical pitch dark, there is no light at the end of the tunnel your all alone into darkness.Than if your a newbie to classical buy this and Bartók music for strings , celesta and percussion same vibe, if you like Funeral music for strings chance are you will 
fully enjoy music fir strings celesta and percussion, these composer are quite similar in these works.

When i lisen to Lutoslawski i picture myself in remoted european place walking alone in the country side, have been walking for hours doeing circle and lost in my Madness same type of feeling whit Bartók fameous music for string, celesta and percussion , same era too .

So this is my type of sinister music, modernist yet very easy to get into..
What do you think?

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

That's a bit overly defined for me. 

There are pieces I know that are sinister and great, but I listen to them often.
There are pieces that are sinister and I don't listen to them often, but I don't find them to be great.
There are works that are great that I don't listen to often, but they are not sinister.
All three? None I can think of.

Lutoslawski: I like his symphonies and his string quartet best.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Lutoslawski is quite dark, he has a piece that sounds like a demon monster is beating down your door, I just can't remember the name. The timpani starts pounding, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom... beating down the door. I think Lutoslawski is a true man of talent and original voice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> That's a bit overly defined for me.
> 
> There are pieces I know that are sinister and great, but I listen to them often.
> There are pieces that are sinister and I don't listen to them often, but I don't find them to be great.
> ...


I assume he's referring to music that is powerful and so sinister that it might be unsettling to listen to often. I suppose Ligeti's Requiem used to be like this for me, but it's moved on to a position of pure brilliance.

A non-classical example: Scott Walker's The Drift. You can't listen to that thing too often, for sanity's sake.


----------



## Johnhanks (Feb 21, 2016)

Klassic said:


> Lutoslawski is quite dark, he has a piece that sounds like a demon monster is beating down your door, I just can't remember the name. The timpani starts pounding, boom, boom, boom, boom, boom... beating down the door.


Sounds like the opening _Intrada _from the _Concerto for Orchestra_; the thudding timp is joined by a slithery-then-angular figure on lower strings, setting a distinctly threatening tone. An excellent piece for anyone just starting out on Lutoslawski.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The first movement of Franck's Symphony in d Minor and the third movement of Bartok's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta are a bit scary. Hide the kids!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I would say the Mahler Sixth and Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin are both within my definition of sinister.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

MarkW said:


> I would say the Mahler Sixth and Bartok's Miraculous Mandarin are both within my definition of sinister.


Speaking of Bartók-anyone excited about the Decca box set? I know I am!


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Morimur, I just saw that today, I'm definitely excited for it! Automatic purchase. 

If I could compare my enthusiasm to one of the three characters above, it would be the green stick figure.


----------

